# Who's got Simcoe on their Minds....



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

RJF, yes there is a Conservation License (25 perch / day). The Sportsman License is 50 perch per day. These limits only pertain to certain lakes, like Simcoe, Erie, St. Clair, etc.... There are certain lakes that may have different limits.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

HL let me know when your heading up to Simcoe. Unless the bite is to hot on LSC


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

You got it Ed ! maybe we could get a small group to go in on a place and go for a weekend...or midweek if you like?? I have MAAAAny vacation days saved for just something like that!


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

If you clean your fish before you get home besure to leave the skins on so customs can identify the fish, or your going to have problems. Conservation license allows you to keep 25 perch a day 50 when you come home. A full license allows you to keep 50 perch a day or 100 when you hit the bridge. If you fish one day and bring home 100 and say you were over for two days and they happen to check your sunk, they may tell you not come back they can kick you out for what ever they wont. A good friend of mine is a customs officer and he tells some wild storys. Like the guy last year that had a secret box under he's trailer full of perch. I would advise not to try this sort of thing.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

I've seen photos from when my great-grandfather and his friends would take trips to Lake Simcoe. That would date back more than 75 years. I think I'd call that a pretty long tradition that seems to still be popular.

Gonna have to go myself some year!

Good luck and be safe to all ya'll going!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I heard rumors of a change in limits from Simcoe. Actually, i think it's going to be all of Ontario..............50 perch total. Not per day with 2 day possesion. Can anyone confirm this?

Mike


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Im going Feb 18-20, this will be my first trip their and I can't wait. Was trying to plan a trip last year but I had no one to go with. Hopefully it is worth the drive.  

Joe


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

dont sit in one spot drill five or six holes see if the fish are there. no bites within 10 mins or so make a move until you find em. ive heard of small cars crossing to the island down by virginia beach. i usually fish cooks bay area out of keswick.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

yes, move until you find fish is what Simcoe is about. When you find them O-Boy. You might want to make move on the ice and in your car. If cooks bay is not hitting in the am, Fish the noon at cooch or some where else. Keep a close eye on the Simcoe message board. 

I fished out by Virginia beach once. lots of small cars going to the island and lots of large cars/trucks/atv/ect. we did the hoof/pull your shanty thing and set up 60 to 100 yrds from the main drag. Those nuts were traveling at 40 to 50 mph on the ice  We wouldn't have stayed in such a dangerous spot if it wasn't for those darn perch.


----------



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

Skamaniac, talk started last fall ('03) regarding a "standard" perch limit for all of Ontario. It is still talk, nothing has changed from a year ago.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Virgina beach is hot right now. one rod -cuz God only gave you two hands. I spoke with a friend today who was out Friday. 100 limit lage fish. Machines on the ice but it's only 5 to 6 inch thick. The Simcoe fishing line confirmed his report. Sunday to Monday looks like the days before the ice degrades.

I'm tempted to head up Sunday take the day off Monday. A quick 100 perch sounds good right now. I'll have to run this past the wife :tdo12: as far as $$ Canadian lic. Gas for truck and hotel  We'll see.


----------



## scotto6700 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got six friends up there as we speak. I couldn't get the weekend off (what's new??). They come back tomorrow, I'll post a report when I hear from them.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Buddys went up today came home with 125 nice perch not bad for the first trip no hogs all 9's and 10's with a few 12's Vir beach spoons like always. They only had today to fish, Said the MNR stopped by make sure you have a riged tow hitch, helmets, liecenes and legal amount of rods.


----------



## scotto6700 (Sep 26, 2002)

talked to my friends a little while ago and they came up 20 shy of their limit for fishing morning until 2:00 yesterday afternoon. They fished cooks bay, everything 9-10" maybe 4 or so that push 12". They said every single fish they caught was identical between 8.5-10"


----------



## Fried Fillets (Nov 15, 2001)

Fishing sounds like it's been good for a couple weeks now. I'll change that! We are headed up next weekend and wouldn't you know it, there is a big ARTIC blast that will be settling in. :sad: Something tells me that the fish will have a serious case of liplock.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm kinda thinking of next Sun- Mon?? It should give time for the front to pass . NAAA they will say you should have been here Sat?? Good luck


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

FF if that blast turns out to be a low pressure system hit that water fast I've been there during the big blast that show up and the fishing is great. Semco and Cooh perch love low pressure and the colder the better. Patti and I well be going Jan. 20 to 23 we'll fish both lakes. Most likely stay at the Highway Man.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I was talking to my buddy tonight and we are thinking about taking the kids up there weekend of the the 23rd for a couple of days.

Anybody know if a 5yo and a 9yo can keep the same 50 fish limit or is it something less??


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Salmonslammer, they count towards your limit if you dont get them a licence.

Mushy1


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

you can buy them a one day lic. if the bite is real good. That would give you 150 fish


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

At Simcoe they can turn on crazy fast. You can be struggling all day,and the 2pm rolls around ,and you can't keep up. so don't fret they will turn back on.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Robin........read the messageboard from Simcoe.http://www.lakesimcoemessageboard.com/

They are saying the rain didn't have much effect on the fishing. Guys were still getting there limits yesterday. At least in Cooks Bay, and that's where most of the fishing has been taking place because the ice is pretty iffy most other places. They have been fishing Virginia Beach also but it has been spotty. Cooks Bay is the place to fish first ice at Simcoe. The key, as it's been said over and over, is mobility. If your not catching any fish, move until you find fish that are active. If you're renting a hut from someone and you're not catching, move around. You can always come back to the hut. Also, most of the hut operators move them anyway to keep up with the fishing.

I may be looking for someone to ride along midweek next week.

Mike


----------



## vanwagm (Dec 28, 2000)

Are you guys still heading over? Robin and I are a little unsure at this point. Everyone over there seems to think the ice will hold up, but I'm not sure. We were planning on heading over on Friday morning. We'll see. What's everyone else's plan???


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

Still heading over, the ice is holding up per my sources up there. I will be fishing the east side of Georgina in the Perch grounds. Too many people on Cooks. Fish hard kids, the fish are on up there FI  RST ICE....remember

Mushy1


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

How's the ice getting out to Georgina? I thought they had the ice road blocked off because of a big hole? Do me a favor and PM me.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I'll be heading up Tuesday and Wednesday. The ice should be good and locked up by then and the crouds were down. I can't wait


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

If you hear a faint noise in the trunk or under the tarp in your truck bed DON"T WORRY that's just me hitchin a ride.


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

The ice held just fine. The ice rd was closed as a precaution I believe. Btw don't fish anywhere near that ice rd, if you flood it they will ticket you. Of course you need snow for that to happen though.


----------



## shorty27 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Skamanic, you from Canadian Lakes? I am new to here and live only about 4 miles from Canadian Lakes. Do you fish Simcoe often. I went for the first time last year and had a blast.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Shorty........I go a couple times a year. Used to go alot more. So where are you located?




Mike


----------



## shorty27 (Jan 10, 2005)

Skamanic.. I live on 5 mile just soth of Canadian Lakes. Down near Kings Trading Post if you know where thats at. A couple of us are maybe thinking of going over next weekend.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I know where King's is at........go there all the time. Next weekend should be perfect. We're talking the same thing but leave on Sunday.


----------



## shorty27 (Jan 10, 2005)

Do you go with a hut operator or on your own. We went with Randys last year but are maybe looking to go with some one else this year. thanks tony


----------

